# What qualities would you look for in a yak rod n reel and why?



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Obviously weight has to be a concern, and length (7' - 8'?), but what else?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Its ability to withstand getting wet. Wouldn't want it to rust out quick.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

What are you gonna be fishin for and how? Lures? Bait soaking? Trolling?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I found out right away that I needed to be able reach around all contorted to get rods into the rear rod holders. That calls for a lighter rod, with a handle that easily slips into the rod holder.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I was looking for a 8-15# braid combo for lures, bait, etc.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I think shorter is better in a yak if you are using bait.

Shorter rod is easier to handle. For example if you have a 8' rod and you have a big fish, it doesn't give you a whole lot of room to manuver the fish close to you.

It is a whole lot easier to rebait, tie hooks, etc. with a shorter rod.

I have some high end rods and reels. Last trip, I downsided using mostly freshwater rod 5'6" and 6 feet. I bought a Daiwa triforce 6' rated for 8-17lb. This is a freshwater bass rod, but I was very impressed with it. I caught a lot of flounders and it also handled stingrays. As long as you washed down with freshwater after a trip you should be fine.

For reels, I recommend a really good drag.

I also have some quality reels, but I used a freshwater Sedona for the 5'6 and Stradic 4000 for the Daiwa. These freshwater rods were just outstanding for flounders and handled everything else well.

For bigger fish, I do recommend heavier rods, but I don't think it has to be long.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Short Butt*

I usually carry 2 rods, both spinning. What I have found to be very important to be comfortable is that the rods are as short as possible from the reel to the butt of the rod. The longer ones have a tendancy to constantly touch your legs and stomach while casting because you're sitting down. I've even gone so far as to cut down a few of my cheaper rods to accomodate this.
I disagree with moving to a shorter rod though. I think a 6-6 or 7 rod is perfect. You need to be able to swing that line around the front and back of the yak, and over other rods sticking out of your rod holders. Jacks especially are notorious for constantly doing circles around your yak when hooked.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Gotta agree with Naples. Just long enough to clear fore and aft. I'm liking my BPS inshore extreme 7' 10-20lb 1/2-2oz rod a lot. Also, used my BPS freestyle jigging stick 50-100lb. 4-10oz and liked that as well. The numbers sound like it's a telephone pole, but it has awesome bite detection. I like my rods, when holding it for fishing, to be shorter in the butt than my forearm length . . . so if you holding it, it doesn't touch the inside of your elbow.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I see your point about longer rods and fish that turn circles like jacks and snook.

I haven't had that problem yet targeting mainly flounders here in Va. 

I sure would like to find out, but haven't had the pleasure yet. I'm sure I will soon.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I would think that a rod long enough to just get past the longest part of the kayak with a butt that is not to long. 

Acton of the rod is the angler’s choice.


----------

